

Founder Fuel - Not one woman listed as a mentor - dmillar
http://founderfuel.com/en/

======
dmillar
This infuriates me.

~~~
mathgladiator
It infuriates me too, but what are you going to do about it?

Here is the fundamental problem:

Girls are not encouraged to be dangerous at an early age.

People that enjoy or able to endure dangerous things are more likely to take
greater risks and thus reap greater rewards. So, at the top echelon of
achievement, you have a gender inequality.

It's crazy hard to find good people, so women form a minority in another
minority. I'm not surprised at all.

~~~
dmillar
Minorities, perhaps. But they definitely exist. There was zero representation.
How can you build a legit network of startup mentors without much diversity?

